# Help with setup of LRG Complete 2.5.3



## Pmarszal2006 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey guys!

   I am looking for someone that will help me get setup with the lightroom paypal site! I am looking to sell my photos and need someone to help me out with the entire setup! Anyone willing to AIM or any kind of instant message to go over every setting and how its done! Please email me, [email protected] or AIM: Pmarszal  or just reply to this message and we can figure out a way of contact!


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jun 5, 2008)

Have you looked at the documentation? It contains a section on the e-commerce features.


----------



## lightroomgalleries (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes David wrote up some amazing documentation


----------



## Pmarszal2006 (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes, I did read almost the entire PDF. I understand how to setup the commerce stuff, I just dont understand the upload and folder procedure. Another thing is I dont have a host yet and want to get one that will work with this LRG! I know the LRG wont work off the computer but I need somebody just to walk me through the process, from helping me select a good host to getting it running. 

please helP!


----------

